# Thainstone sales



## sprytzer (3 April 2013)

Does anyone know when the next horse and tack sale is on at Thainstone?


----------



## Tayto (3 April 2013)

oooo I would also like to know


----------



## AengusOg (3 April 2013)

If you google Aberdeen and Northern Marts, you should find details there at some point.

There is a May Day sale of horses and tack at Forfar mart, 6th May. The Thainstone sale is usually the Saturday before that, I think.


----------



## sprytzer (3 April 2013)

Ok thanks....found this


Sat 04 May TC Rare and Minority Breeds of Cattle, Horses, 
Pigs, Sheep, Poultry and Waterfowl.
Implements and Hand Tools of a Bygone Era
Registered Shetland Ponies, Horses, Ponies 
and Tack


----------

